
Leap Motion controllers to ship May 13, cost $80 | Cutting Edge - CNET News - tocomment
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57571489-76/leap-motion-controllers-to-ship-may-13-cost-$80/
======
tocomment
We got one of these at my work, and I just can't seem think of any creative
apps to make. Does anyone have ideas?

